# Rich mtn monster bear.



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 14, 2010)

he is a beast , trail cam caught him at 11:30 am, full sun. hung out for an hour or so . he comes through about 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 15, 2010)

big bear, nice pic. when  are you going to shoot him.


----------



## deadend (Oct 15, 2010)

I will shoot him tomorrow!


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 18, 2010)

Havnt seen this bear since this pic.  go figure.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 19, 2010)

You need a different approach. One thing the amount of acorns on the ground means they don't have to travel far for a meal . If you have desert like apples, crab apples, chestnuts, grapes, muscadines or persimmons they'll come more often though.

He big, he not a baby, he been around the block a few times.. he's winding you or your approach trail. i.e. he's comin in the same way you do...... switch something up on him.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 21, 2010)

Havnt hunted him yet. did have a buddy see him sat at dusk.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Nov 7, 2010)

Lookin good!!


----------

